

Don’t Respond to Jerks; 7 Simple Support Guidelines for Founders - citadelgrad
http://www.supportsurfer.com/blog/2013/dont-respond-jerks-7-simple-support-guidelines/

======
joshuaellinger
An old Texas saying:

"Don't wrestle with a pig. You both get dirty and the pig likes it."

~~~
citadelgrad
Love it. I'd never heard that before.

